

Show HN: My third tool for web developers: Form Mailer - dougbarrett
http://learn.db-dev.info/tools/formmailer

======
briandoll
Oh dear science, somebody just reinvented FormMail.pl from Matt's Script
Archive.

~~~
dougbarrett
I figure there were services out there like it, but I thought I'd put a fresh,
free face on it :)

